# Orion Cookout -  August 8th Stamford, Conn



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I know we're all focused about skiing right now, and there's plenty of good snow to be had everywhere, but I thought I'd post this now anyway.

There's going to be an Orion users cookout June 20th in Stamford, Conn.  This event will be sanctioned by Orion Outdoors.  They are still working out facility reservations so the day might change.

It's only about an hour and a half ride for me so I'll defiantly be there.  It's way early to be thinking about June, but will anyone else be up for this?


----------



## hardline (Jan 19, 2009)

holy early posting batman


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

So tempted, however that weekend, I'll be on the otherside of Long Island Sound attending the


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2009)

This could be fun...and tasty.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

I've got one definite co-worker already and one maybe (both own Orions).  As you can imagine, I'll be there.  I'm sure tasty is an understatement.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Glenn said:


> This could be fun...and tasty.



Just a hunch, but there might be an Orion spring cook out in SoVT very close to a mountain where you might just have a season pass


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just a hunch, but there might be an Orion spring cook out in SoVT very close to a mountain where you might just have a season pass


Freeloaders allowed?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Freeloaders allowed?



I suppose  :beer: always helps one's chances  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Just a hunch, but there might be an Orion spring cook out in SoVT very close to a mountain where you might just have a season pass



Keep me posted!!!!  

Random note: Mrs Glenn and I will be back up there this weekend. I've got an AlpineZone sticker on the tip of my left ski...keep an eye out in the lift line on Sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Keep me posted!!!!
> 
> Random note: Mrs Glenn and I will be back up there this weekend. I've got an AlpineZone sticker on the tip of my left ski...keep an eye out in the lift line on Sunday.



I'll be cruising around the singles lines Sunday as my wife is staying home this weekend to take my daughter to a birthday party on Saturday for one of her schoolmates.

Mid AM, I'll also likely be found in the general area of the magic carpet next the the base of Canyon Quad watching a bit of my son's Cub Camp lesson - I missed his on snow exploits last Sunday because of the powder day and that 3 year old really laid the guilt on me for doing so    :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL! Will you be sporting the Steelers coat? I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LOL! Will you be sporting the Steelers like coat? I'll keep my eyes open!



Fixed it for you. Carefull though of acusing me of wearing a Steeler's Coat, just might get you uninvited from an afternoon Orion fest this spring   

Now Vcunning or 2knees might be seen wearing Steeler's Starter jackets the next couple of weekends 






I heard that wearing one helps attract groupies 






:blink:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2009)

Lmao!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for you. Carefull though of acusing me of wearing a Steeler's Coat, just might get you uninvited from an afternoon Orion fest this spring
> 
> Now Vcunning or 2knees might be seen wearing Steeler's Starter jackets the next couple of weekends
> 
> ...


wrong...just plain old wrong doc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Fixed it for you. Carefull though of acusing me of wearing a Steeler's Coat, just might get you uninvited from an afternoon Orion fest this spring
> 
> Now Vcunning or 2knees might be seen wearing Steeler's Starter jackets the next couple of weekends
> 
> ...




That's my ex-girlfriend..she freaking left me because of my beer belly..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

*Date Changed to August 8 2009*

Ok, there's been a date change to Orion cookout in Stamford CT at Cove Island Park
http://www.lisrc.uconn.edu/coastalaccess/site.asp?siteid=571

The new date is August 8th.  I'd appreciate it if a mod could change the thread title to reflect that.

I know it's still wicked early, but if anyone is interested in going let me know.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2009)

Now that date might actually work for me!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 1, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Now that date might actually work for me!


You gonna go?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You gonna go?



It is peaking my interest to say the least!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2009)

If any of the Orion owners here want to go, let me know what your T-shirt size is as I think Orion will be giving some away.  Sooner the better.  It should be fun and tasty.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

I might come..I checked to see when my buddys wedding is and it's June 12th and that's my only commitment in June..it would be worth the drive for all the great food..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I might come..I checked to see when my buddys wedding is and it's June 12th and that's my only commitment in June..it would be worth the drive for all the great food..


The date was changed to Aug 8.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The date was changed to Aug 8.



Can a mod change the title???


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok, there's been a date change to Orion cookout in Stamford CT at Cove Island Park
> http://www.lisrc.uconn.edu/coastalaccess/site.asp?siteid=571
> 
> The new date is August 8th. * I'd appreciate it if a mod could change the thread title to reflect that.*
> ...


yeah


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a link to some pics for the 1st Orion Cookout which was in Louisiana

http://forums.alpinezone.com/47293-orion-cookout-june-20th-stamford-conn.html#post399192

Can a mod PLEASE change the title of this thread from June 20 to Aug 8?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's a link to some pics for the 1st Orion Cookout which was in Louisiana
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/47293-orion-cookout-june-20th-stamford-conn.html#post399192



An Orion cookout in LA, YUM!!!  Southern BBQ's, delicious!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's a link to some pics for the 1st Orion Cookout which was in Louisiana
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/47293-orion-cookout-june-20th-stamford-conn.html#post399192
> 
> *Can a mod PLEASE change the title of this thread from June 20 to Aug 8?*



*Can a mod PLEASE change the title of this thread from June 20 to Aug 8?*


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 17, 2009)

Question about the Orion.  Can you employ other woods effectively or is this strictly a charcoal smoker / slow cooker?  I haven't found much info online regarding people using applewood or other options.  Either that or I haven't been paying well enough attention :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Question about the Orion.  Can you employ other woods effectively or is this strictly a charcoal smoker / slow cooker?  I haven't found much info online regarding people using applewood or other options.  Either that or I haven't been paying well enough attention :lol:



I've used all types of different wood in the Orion.  My current arsenal consists of
Hickory
Mesquite
Cherry
Apple
Maple
Sassafras


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> *Can a mod PLEASE change the title of this thread from June 20 to Aug 8?*



Sorry, just saw this...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, just saw this...


thanks


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Link for info

http://bigocookouts.wordpress.com/upcoming-events/big-o-cookout-connecticut-boats-and-bbq/


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 21, 2009)

Bump and gripe.

The good news is, you can have beer (but no other intoxicating liquids), but not in glass (riiiight).

The bad news is, and this is something that really chaps my hide about this state, it costs $20 to get a permit to enter the park if you're not a resident. Which, I'm guessing, none of us are. The big park in Greenwich is the same way. WTF is up with charging to enter a city park? Imaguine Central Park charging $20 to get in. Or the Commons in Boston. Charging for parks is near the top of my "Why I Hate Connecticut" list.

/rant off


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

only 'park' I've ever recalled paying to enter is a beach, but that's a parking fee typically; not an 'entrance fee'

with you cten  that's pretty lame


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Bump and gripe.
> 
> The good news is, you can have beer (but no other intoxicating liquids), but not in glass (riiiight).
> 
> ...



It looks like it is actually Stamford that is charging and get the money and not the greedy state.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Bump and gripe.
> 
> The good news is, you can have beer (but no other intoxicating liquids), but not in glass (riiiight).
> 
> ...



Problem solved   See you there :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 5, 2009)

bump


----------

